

HN RFS: Prove Paul Buchheit Wrong About Chrome - babyshake
http://www.cloudwand.com/rfs
I was reading the heated comment threads yesterday about Chrome and it occurred to me that what we really needed was an RFS. It would be great if others want to run with their own RFS ideas, but this is definitely is not meant to mock YC or HN or be disrespectful in the slightest. &#60;/disclaimer&#62;
======
babyshake
<http://www.cloudwand.com/rfs>

I was reading the heated comment threads yesterday about Chrome and it
occurred to me that what we really needed was an RFS. It would be great if
others want to run with their own RFS ideas, but this is definitely is not
meant to mock YC or HN or be disrespectful in the slightest. </disclaimer>

It seems that just in the last few weeks, I've heard about a lot more startups
basing their business (or at least their MVP) on Chrome apps/extensions. Is it
just the apophenia, or is this indeed starting to appeal to the founders out
there?

